# Molding with Bondo



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a boxcar with no doors and tried to mold one. I used a Baby Ruth shell (full side with no moving door)and with some vaseline I set it in bondo. I did get some discoloration on the car. Bondo gives off a lot of heat when drying.The picture is a cast of that mold. I had a lot of air bubbles but considering the detail it does look like a door. I used a Dremel cutting wheel to fit the opening. Also I used the wheel to chase the grooves a little.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Neat. Seems an expensive option though. I know Bondo is not real cheap. OK if you have some extra laying around.

You should have said something, I have a few extra doors in mu "STUFF" box. I would have mailed you one.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for the offer. I wanted to try it. 
I saw it done in an article to repair a shell piece. I may have use for it in the future in a special project. I was worried about not splitting the pieces apart.:laugh:But it worked. It was a good dry run.

Price is around a gallon of good paint. I'm not sure if it's less than fiberglass probably is. Naturally I had it lying around.

The pieces are thin and did not survive the drop test. Superglue to the rescue!
I made two doors. Two part epoxy is stronger but you have to pay too The two minute stuff would be too fast in this application.


----------



## n1vets333 (Jul 12, 2009)

You could probably do the same thing with some air driying clay. It would be alot cheaper than bondo.


----------

